# New Rancilio Silvia for Europe - "Silvia E"



## hez (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm looking to purchase a Silvia and have just been informed by the retailer that there is a new one that would be supplied, so called the "Silvia E".

Apparently it has a couple of changes to meet new EU regulations, so it now goes into standby mode automatically after 30 mins with no extraction and also comes with insulation on the boiler.

These changes don't bother me (in fact the insulation will probably help with the heat stability), but I just wanted to check in here to see if anyone has heard anything similar and that it is legit?

I've also contacted Rancilio directly so will post their response when I hear back.

Cheers,

hez


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure I like the sound of the standby feature. 30 minutes is about the right time for the machine to warm up. That means the machine goes into standby when you want to use it?

I'm fairly sure the last model of Silvia came with an insulated boiler? If it didn't it's a simple and cheap DIY job


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Off all the thing to " improve " a Silvia - this isn't one


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I agree with Daren here - Having lived with a Silvia V3 for the last 6 or 7 years, it really does need to be warmed up properly. Well I guess that applies to most espresso machines worth their salt !


----------



## hez (Apr 30, 2015)

Just heard back from Rancilio confirming this information.

Sounds like it is an EU regulatory requirement (apparent safety concerns, and for energy efficiency). It has a push button now, rather than the on/off switch, so I guess you just have to push it again after 30min. Thank you EU beaurocrats!


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

how quickly will people post "how to" threads on disabling this function?


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Not long...

It does provoke an interesting thought though. If this really is a change to meet some new EU requirement, presumably other manufacturers have to follow suit. If so I'm glad I just upgraded and my machine is fully warmed up when I want it to be (not that I leave it on all day). But I would certainly find it very irritating for it to turn itself off after 30 mins !!!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@hez were you going to buy a Silvia new?


----------



## hez (Apr 30, 2015)

risky said:


> @hez were you going to buy a Silvia new?


Yes, that's the plan. I have a gift voucher to spend, so get to buy myself something shiny 

I will probably go ahead with the Silvia despite the changes. For my use I don't think it will be too much of an inconvenience and as has been mentioned, I expect it will be an easy mod to disable if necessary.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PeteHr said:


> Not long...
> 
> It does provoke an interesting thought though. If this really is a change to meet some new EU requirement, presumably other manufacturers have to follow suit. If so I'm glad I just upgraded and my machine is fully warmed up when I want it to be (not that I leave it on all day). But I would certainly find it very irritating for it to turn itself off after 30 mins !!!


The latest Gaggia Classic does this.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So the uk is not in the EU, but we have to abide by the crappy laws...

Wonder how many of the big boys will have to follow suit?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> So the uk is not in the EU


Eh...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not in terms of on the map, but in terms of following EU laws?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

AFAIK 'prosumer' machines aren't covered by this


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Not in terms of on the map, but in terms of following EU laws?


The United Kingdom isn't part of mainland Europe but it is a member of the European Union.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The United Kingdom isn't part of mainland Europe but it is a member of the European Union.


That shows how much i know about this stuff, i was under the impression we were exempt from all that as we didn't join, or is that just the currency thing?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

We're a full member but didn't join the currency union (Euro) and aren't part of the Schengen Agreement (which means there's no internal border checks when travelling around mainland Europe but there are to come in/go out of the UK). Probably a few other wee things we opted out of too.


----------



## Gangwon (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone used the new model yet? We need to replace our v4 for a warranty issue and we'll be getting the 2016 version. I see from the specs that it still uses power when in standby mode so it doesn't completely switch off, maybe it keeps it warm but not full temperature?


----------

